# Airtraq



## marineman (Apr 15, 2009)

Just doing a little reading tonight and I stumbled upon a device called the Airtraq. Wondering if anyone here has had a chance to try them out yet and what's your personal experiences with it?

I can't find anywhere that lists a price but it seems pretty technologically advanced for a disposable tool. Studies show it works but does it work well enough to be cost effective?

Airtraq's site with videos of it in action:
http://www.airtraq.com/airtraq/portal.portal.action

Abstract of a study proving it works:
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~content=a910287676~db=all~order=page


----------



## burninghalogen (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds great for surgery and controlled environments, I dunno about you but I don't want to put even my glassed eye up to that thing..secretions anyone?


----------



## reaper (Apr 15, 2009)

They are great for hard intubations. We used to carry them at my old service, as a back up device. They do work well and are great in the field. They cost around $80 each, so they are not cost effective as front line. They are good to have on the truck, when needed.

You do not need to put your eye to the scope. You can see perfectly from a few inches away.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 15, 2009)

Used them on some hard intubations, love them; unfortunately they are costly as described and are disposable. I especially like the "heater" to prevent fogging. They are great in the field.

In regards, I much have my eye to the scope than my face within inches of the mouth.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have heard of those... but think a GlideScope would be better to carry on trucks. They do have Reusable and Single Use configurations for the GlideScope, of course the single use would work great for EMS. They have been being advertised on JEMS for a long time now.

Here is a picture of a GlideScope, in case someone has not seen one before:






I got to use the GlideScope once during my OR rotations, I liked it.

Here is the link to the website for the GlideScope: http://www.verathon.com/glidescope_index.htm

tydek

_EDIT: I did a little more looking, as I was not sure how the Singe Use GlideScope worked. It looks as if they have clear disposable blades. Not only that, but there are multiple sizes._


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2009)

Those both look like good options to try. I would like to play with em


----------

